# The I'm Addicted To Mahler Thread



## Mirror Image

ATTENTION MAHLER ADDICTS








Let's face it Mahler fans. We're some sick people that need lots and lots of therapy! 

Here is where you can come clean and share your latest Mahler purchases and reveal your collection to everybody. No matter how big or small. I'm always impressed when I run into Mahler fans.

Here is my collection:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics


----------



## bassClef

I've only ever really got into his 2nd Symphony, which I adore, and have a few different versions of. I will give the others another few tries some time though


----------



## bassClef

Just listened to his 8th (Kubelik; Bavarian SO) and can't get into that at all - perhaps I'll stick to the Resurrection!

Note I didn't call it rubbish - it's undoubtably my failing not Gustav's !


----------



## Aramis

I'm not addicted yet, but Mahler is definitively one my my favourite XXth century composers. Can't wait to next friday to see Ressurection live.


----------



## handlebar

I don't have enough time or space to list!!!!!!!

Well maybe time then. It would take me awhile to type them all. But here are some major players:

Complete sets:

Boulez
Tilson Thomas (almost complete)
Tennstedt
Bernstein (DG set)
Bertini
Kubelik
Zander(almost complete)
Mahlerfest-Olson
Abbado

Individual recordings number in the hundreds. Maybe I will have some time later to type them in.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I don't have enough time or space to list!!!!!!!
> 
> Well maybe time then. It would take me awhile to type them all. But here are some major players:
> 
> Complete sets:
> 
> Boulez
> Tilson Thomas (almost complete)
> Tennstedt
> Bernstein (DG set)
> Bertini
> Kubelik
> Zander(almost complete)
> Mahlerfest-Olson
> Abbado
> 
> Individual recordings number in the hundreds. Maybe I will have some time later to type them in.
> 
> Jim


That's a good collection there Handlebar. Most of my collection is tied up in box sets, but as you can see I own a bunch of individual releases too:

Complete sets:

Chailly
Bernstein (Sony)
Tennstedt
Inbal
Kubelik
Abbado
Maazel
Rattle
Haitink

I'm in the process of completing the Boulez cycle and also I want to get the Bertini and Bernstein (DG) sets as well.


----------



## handlebar

I admire the Bertini set except that a few track listings are wrong. Other than that I found it very well done for a conductor of less popularity.
I also own the following conductors representing various works:

Chailly
Mitropolous 
Klemperer
Kletzki
Haitink
Barenboim
Furtwangler
Inbal
Maazel
Rattle
Solti
Horenstein
Barbirolli
Stokowski
Muti
Jarvi
Kegel
Haerchen
Davis
Janssons

and many more. 

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I admire the Bertini set except that a few track listings are wrong. Other than that I found it very well done for a conductor of less popularity.
> I also own the following conductors representing various works:
> 
> Chailly
> Mitropolous
> Klemperer
> Kletzki
> Haitink
> Barenboim
> Furtwangler
> Inbal
> Maazel
> Rattle
> Solti
> Horenstein
> Barbirolli
> Stokowski
> Muti
> Jarvi
> Kegel
> Haerchen
> Davis
> Janssons
> 
> and many more.
> 
> Jim


I'm surprised you don't own Bernstein on Sony, Handlebar. It got a lot better reviews than his DG set. I think you should consider that set. It's really good.

I'm also surprised you don't own the Chailly set on Decca. It's really good too, of course no complete cycle is perfect.

I also forgot to add the Haitink Mahler cycle to my completed list.


----------



## Mirror Image

I will also add that I'm not a fan of individual releases UNLESS the conductor never completed the cycle and I can get a good deal on that particular recording.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> I'm surprised you don't own Bernstein on Sony, Handlebar. It got a lot better reviews than his DG set. I think you should consider that set. It's really good.
> 
> I'm also surprised you don't own the Chailly set on Decca. It's really good too, of course no complete cycle is perfect.
> 
> I also forgot to add the Haitink Mahler cycle to my completed list.


I'm not the biggest fan of Bernstein's Mahler to be honest. A few recordings here and there. 
I forgot to add that I also own the Haitink cycle.
The Chailly I have include the 3rd and 6th. Just have not bought the rest yet LOL.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Bernstein's Mahler to be honest. A few recordings here and there.
> I forgot to add that I also own the Haitink cycle.
> The Chailly I have include the 3rd and 6th. Just have not bought the rest yet LOL.
> 
> Jim


I actually like some Bernstein's Mahler. I enjoy his M1, M2, and M9 a lot. I find his conducting of Mahler to be a little over-the-top in many aspects, but it's a good, interesting listen in my opinion. I definitely rank it higher than the DG set, but both have their strengths and weaknesses.

The Chailly cycle is fantastic. I really like it. It's very consistent all the way through. Chailly does a commendable job in this set. Last night I ordered Chailly's Bruckner box set, so I'm eagerly awaiting that one!

Jim, do you have a favorite Mahler cycle? Mine would have to be Rattle's believe it or not. I'm so impressed with these performances. They're just unbelievable. I know you like Rattle I would seriously get some of his Mahler. Which ones do you own by Rattle right now?


----------



## handlebar

I would say that if forced LOL to choose a complete set as a desert-island-set, it would be Tilson Thomas. For a few reasons:
1:quality of sound. Incredible sonics with either CD or SACD.
2:MTT's interpretation is spot on with the score in most recordings. His use of brass especially. 
3resentation. The box along with liner notes are wonderful.

Second runner up would be the Boulez set and then third up the Kubelik. If Horenstein had recorded all of the works in stereo, I might be choosing him.
The Horenstein M3 is the best on record in my opinion. Bar none.

While I agree that Rattle is good, he is a little spotty in some recordings. His best are the M2,M5 and M9,M10.

I own all the Rattle recordings except an M1,M8 and M7.


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I would say that if forced LOL to choose a complete set as a desert-island-set, it would be Tilson Thomas. For a few reasons:
> 1:quality of sound. Incredible sonics with either CD or SACD.
> 2:MTT's interpretation is spot on with the score in most recordings. His use of brass especially.
> 3resentation. The box along with liner notes are wonderful.
> 
> Second runner up would be the Boulez set and then third up the Kubelik. If Horenstein had recorded all of the works in stereo, I might be choosing him.
> The Horenstein M3 is the best on record in my opinion. Bar none.
> 
> While I agree that Rattle is good, he is a little spotty in some recordings. His best are the M2,M5 and M9,M10.
> 
> I own all the Rattle recordings except an M1,M8 and M7.


Well it's like I said no complete cycle is perfect. None of them. I haven't heard the MTT yet, but I'm definitely considering getting them sometime down the road. They are too expensive right now.


----------



## World Violist

I think the Shostakovich fans need more therapy... and I'm afraid I may soon fall into that category as well sooner or later...

I'm not so accomplished a Mahler collector as some others; the only complete set I have is Bernstein's on Sony. Some of my favorites of the lot, actually, are in there, and it was my second Mahler recording (my first being Rattle's 10th with Berlin).

Others I have...
Chailly in 3, 8, 9
Mitropoulos in 1, 6 (WDR), 8
Mengelberg in 4
Walter in 1 (Columbia), 5, 9 (both of them)
Solti in 2, 8 (neither of which I really like)
Ozawa in 2 (the festival orchestra one), 8 (one of the best IMO)
MTT in 2, 3, 7
Zander in 6
Barbirolli in 5, 6, 9
Bernstein DG in 1, 2, 5
Tennstedt in 1, 2
Ormandy in 2, 10
Rattle in 10 (Berlin)
Horenstein in 3, 6 (a joke)
Reiner in 4, Das Lied
Abbado in 1 (Chicago, I think...)
Shaw in 8


As for favorites...
1- Bernstein/Concertgebouw (still not the best it could be, I don't think...)
2- Ormandy/Philadelphia, hands down. Shame it never made it to CD. (second place goes to Bernstein/NYPO on Sony)
3- Bernstein/NYPO/Sony
4- Mengelberg/Concergebouw
5- Barbirolli/Phiharmonia
6- Weird thing about this piece is that I really can't find a favorite yet. It seems each one has its weird little quirks. If pressed I would have to say Mitropoulos/WDR, but Barbirolli comes in close behind.
7- I can't quite get my head around this piece. It's insane. Bernstein/NYPO/Sony seems very good though. I'll look at some others.
8- Ozawa/BSO
9- I'm gonna wait a bit on this, I might actually get a really good slower-tempo one soon (Chailly sometimes sounds a bit too saggy in the last movement, the others are too fast). I'm looking at Bernstein's only collaboration with the Berlin Philharmonic on that one. A live concert, said to be the single most intense Mahler 9th ever recorded. Finale at about 26 minutes or so; sounds about right.
10- ... no. Adagio only: Bernstein/NYPO. I don't trust the rest of the symphony.
Das Lied- Reiner/Chicago, owing to it STILL being my only Das Lied after some time over a whole year of collecting Mahler works. It's seriously that good. Mahler fans who don't have this owe it to themselves to get it. Hear it at least. Then you'll want to get it.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I think the Shostakovich fans need more therapy... and I'm afraid I may soon fall into that category as well sooner or later...
> 
> I'm not so accomplished a Mahler collector as some others; the only complete set I have is Bernstein's on Sony. Some of my favorites of the lot, actually, are in there, and it was my second Mahler recording (my first being Rattle's 10th with Berlin).


Don't forget about the Bruckner fans. I'm becoming a huge Bruckner fan, so I will begin my treatment sessions soon.

I'm able to collect so much because I don't really do anything else much. I don't go out. I buy groceries at the market and cook at home. I'm not married and I have no kids.


----------



## Sid James

What do people think of the Mahler symphonies recorded by Naxos? I think they have a couple of cycles, one with a Polish orchestra conducted by Antoni Wit. Are these any good? I'm thinking of getting some of his symphonies seperately on this label, so what do people think?

I think there is no problem with having an 'addiction' to Mahler, or to Shostakovich or Bruckner, for that matter.  I myself haven't heard all of their symphonies, but I do enjoy some of them & have seperate recordings. I especially like Mahler's 4th, a profound yet really accessible work.


----------



## handlebar

While I have not heard any of the Naxos Mahler recordings, they have been receiving decent reviews from most sources. Gramophone and American Record Guide have praised them.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm not sure about the Naxos recordings of Mahler. They have disappointed me in the past, so I only buy what I'm familiar with from them now and they're Mahler is rarely ever discussed.

I think it's important to get the big sets first: Kubelik, Bernstein, Tennstedt, Chailly, etc. These are the ones to consider before plunking down any kind of money for something that might not be as good as the sets I just mentioned.

I think with Naxos it's important to remember just because it's cheap doesn't mean it's good. They have produced some great recordings no question about it, but they're on the bottom of my own list when it comes to Mahler and many other composers' works.


----------



## World Violist

One must remember that at least one of the Naxos cycle has gotten consistently good press: the 8th, and that's quite important as it is.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> One must remember that at least one of the Naxos cycle has gotten consistently good press: the 8th, and that's quite important as it is.


Well sure and I'm not putting Naxos down, but I think there's a lot better cycles available elsewhere.

I would only consider them as a last resort. To the person wanting to get some Mahler: I would save up my money and just buy the Tennstedt, Bernstein, or Kubelik and be done with it.


----------



## Conor71

I dont have much Mahler but what I have I like :

Symphony No. 1 - Solti/LSO
Symphony No. 2 - Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony No. 3 - Haitink/Concertgebouw Orchestra
Symphony No. 4 - Karajan/BPO
Symphonies Nos. 4 & 8 - Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony No. 5 - Karajan/BPO
Symphony No. 5 - Barbirolli/New Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony No. 6 - Bernstein/NYPO
Symphony No. 6 - Karajan/BPO
Symphony No. 7 - Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No. 9 - Bernstein/NYPO
Symphony No. 9 - Karajan/BPO
Symphony No. 10 - Rattle/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Das Lied Von Der Erde - Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra
Lieder - Janet Baker/Barbirolli/Halle & New Philharmonia Orchestra

I have just purchased The Complete Symphonies: Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra which I look forward to hearing:









Plan to purchase Symphony No. 8 By Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra at some stage too


----------



## Atabey

Of the two conductors Naxos have chosen for Mahler;Wit holds his own against giant names but i can not say the same for Halasz.Wit's 5th,7th and 8th especially are top-class recordings.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

AH! I just recently really became obsessed with Mahler, though I owned many works of his conducted by Rattle and Kublik. I DID just recently bought, for 35$ I might add, all of his symphony's conducted by Bernstein. =D The box set was at this local cd shop that hardly has any classical. They didn't know what they had I guess.


----------



## nefigah

Question to Mahler addicts:

Were you instantly hooked, or was approaching Mahler something you built up to?

I really like his 1st Symphony, but as I've tried to listen to later ones, they are just so huge and daunting! I suppose I mostly hang around in the Baroque/Classical, and Mahler is about is Romantic as it gets, so maybe that has something to do with it. I guess I just feel like I'm not able to obtain a foothold!


----------



## Mirror Image

nefigah said:


> Question to Mahler addicts:
> 
> Were you instantly hooked, or was approaching Mahler something you built up to?
> 
> I really like his 1st Symphony, but as I've tried to listen to later ones, they are just so huge and daunting! I suppose I mostly hang around in the Baroque/Classical, and Mahler is about is Romantic as it gets, so maybe that has something to do with it. I guess I just feel like I'm not able to obtain a foothold!


Well Mahler, for me anyway, was kind of a hard nut to crack. I mean I didn't really connect with his music right away, but then I heard a version of Symphony No. 9 from Simon Rattle and the Berliners and that's all it took. Something about that particular recording just hooked me on Mahler. After that point, there was no looking back. 

I think the best thing to do is take your time with him. Don't expect everything to just be there laid out for you. You have to make more of an effort to enjoy Mahler, but trust me when I tell you this, it's totally worth it. He's really....I'm lost for words here...he's really something else. He's not of this planet.


----------



## handlebar

nefigah said:


> Question to Mahler addicts:
> 
> Were you instantly hooked, or was approaching Mahler something you built up to?
> 
> I really like his 1st Symphony, but as I've tried to listen to later ones, they are just so huge and daunting! I suppose I mostly hang around in the Baroque/Classical, and Mahler is about is Romantic as it gets, so maybe that has something to do with it. I guess I just feel like I'm not able to obtain a foothold!


Having only been involved with classical a few years (1979,80), I was immediately bowled over with Mahler. In love at first listen 
I didn't start to really investigate him though until 1985, when I heard the M2 and M9,the former from Kubelik and the latter from Solti. I still consider the Kubelik one of my all time favourites but no longer own the Solti.

His music speaks volumes to me and I have absorbed every note like a sponge. My scores are marked up in so many places!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Updated Mahler collection as of 4-25-09:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Song of the Earth (SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

I'm with handelbar here.  At first listen, I knew I love his work, though I was into another composer at the time and ended up not listening to him for a good while later. Once Mirror Image brought him up again, I imidiatly started diging out the mahler again. ^^

By the way. If anybody is interested, I've just posted up "Der Einsame im Herbst" from "Das Lied von der Erde" up on youtube. I thought that some of you might not have heard it yet..

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=E28C57DA6C3396AC

It's truly an amazingly haunting piece..


----------



## World Violist

nefigah said:


> Were you instantly hooked, or was approaching Mahler something you built up to?


You know, I'd love to say I was hooked immediately, but that's only half-true, as is the "built up" approach.

In my youth orchestra, we played the finale of the 1st symphony. This is all well and good; I decide to listen to a recording of the first symphony and ask my viola teacher if he has a CD of it that I could listen to. It so happens that he has the Boulez recording, so I listen to it and find a lot in it that I like.

Fast forward about a month. On my Christmas list I have, among other things, Bernstein's earlier Mahler cycle. I am bought that for my Christmas present, so I listen to the 1st once more, and I still feel like I'm missing something.

Fast forward about two months. I've been given a book by my good friend by David Hurwitz, which I peruse a bit, then find a chapter on a symphony called the "Tragic." I don't know what the heck my mind was on at the time, but some sado-masochistic urge overwhelmed me and I began to read the "synopsis" of Mahler's 6th symphony. After this I listen to it, straight through, and I am totally overwhelmed. That was, oddly enough, THE click. Later on I listened to the 2nd symphony and was blown out of my mind at the end. But the 6th is always the "favorite" of mine, because it was the one that seriously alerted me to the man's genius. Unorthodox to the extreme? Absolutely. But hey, I'm an angsty teenager, so I have every excuse in the world.


----------



## PartisanRanger

I was listening to Mahler's 5th for the second time today and I liked it better than I remember liking it the first time. The 3rd movement is really delightful.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this set today:


----------



## Mirror Image

Updated Mahler collection as of 5-1-09:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Song of the Earth (SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Zurich Tohalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10; Das Lied von der Erde (11-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond: Gary Bertini
Label: EMI


----------



## handlebar

Nice collection!!!! Very nice indeed. I need to list mine sometime soon.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Nice collection!!!! Very nice indeed. I need to list mine sometime soon.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. It's a little easier for me to list mine, because I have my entire classical collection typed into the computer, which took me a good 4-5 hours to do, so all I have to do is bring up the file, copy, and paste.


----------



## handlebar

WOW!!! Only 4 or 5 hours!?

If only I were so lucky. I can type VERY well but to catalog all of my CD's would take weeks if not a month or two.
I really want a good classical catalog program. Anyone recommend one?

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> WOW!!! Only 4 or 5 hours!?
> 
> If only I were so lucky. I can type VERY well but to catalog all of my CD's would take weeks if not a month or two.
> I really want a good classical catalog program. Anyone recommend one?
> 
> Jim


The reason why it didn't take me that long is because I wrote down everything I bought before I decided to enter it into the computer. I already had it all organized before I started typing, which helps. 

But I have bought a ton since I started doing this on the computer and now when I buy something all I have to do is enter the CD in under the composer's name.

If you would have started off cataloging your collection on the computer at the beginning of your collecting, then you wouldn't have had to worry to much about it. Typing it all in is the hard part. The easy part is everything else.

I will say that there are no good CD cataloging programs available right now or at least a program that's not overly complicated to use. There needs to be a GUI based program that allows you catalog and allows you receive the information about the CD you are entering in from a source like AllMusic, GraceNote, the CD label's website, etc.

I use Microsoft Word 2007 for my cataloging.


----------



## handlebar

I used to have them on CD rom and hard drive when around 1500 CD's. But I tired of entering them and lost the CD Rom and crashed the hard drive. SO back to square one. I will find a program someday.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I used to have them on CD rom and hard drive when around 1500 CD's. But I tired of entering them and lost the CD Rom and crashed the hard drive. SO back to square one. I will find a program someday.
> 
> Jim


I have mine stored on a flash drive. A lot safer than a hard drive.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

handlebar said:


> I used to have them on CD rom and hard drive when around 1500 CD's. But I tired of entering them and lost the CD Rom and crashed the hard drive. SO back to square one. I will find a program someday.
> 
> Jim


Ah, are you sure that the hard drive died? (Was the hard drive recognized by the computer) Or was it that your OS wouldn't start up? If it's the latter, than you might be able to recover the information if you haven't reformatted the hard drive.


----------



## handlebar

True. Now I have all of my actual audio music on two hard drives. That way I have the back up.
And,of course, there are the original CD"s. Thats one reason why I like CD's. Digital files only scare me.
Too much of that chance of losing it or it being corrupted. A CD is a lot safer.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Ah, are you sure that the hard drive died? (Was the hard drive recognized by the computer) Or was it that your OS wouldn't start up? If it's the latter, than you might be able to recover the information if you haven't reformatted the hard drive.


The hard drive did indeed die. My computer savvy brother did it all to make it work and to retrieve the info. As a tech expert at Intel,I use him all I can!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> True. Now I have all of my actual audio music on two hard drives. That way I have the back up.
> And,of course, there are the original CD"s. Thats one reason why I like CD's. Digital files only scare me.
> Too much of that chance of losing it or it being corrupted. A CD is a lot safer.
> 
> Jim


Well that's my point when I got into the discussion with people about the buying CDs vs. downloads. Since I'm a collector, I like having masters of everything, but it's a lot more than just the music and owning that hard copy. It's about the information, the artwork, the credits, etc. and having it physically in your hands. There's nothing quite like it.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah! I see, well then I guess I'll take your word for it. 

It truly is a terrible thing to hear when somebody looses something valuable on a hard drive when they could have saved it, so I tend to jump when I hear scenario's like you described..


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Well that's my point when I got into the discussion with people about the buying CDs vs. downloads. Since I'm a collector, I like having masters of everything, but it's a lot more than just the music and owning that hard copy. It's about the information, the artwork, the credits, etc. and having it physically in your hands. There's nothing quite like it.


When I do buy something or download it from online, I ALWAYS burn it on a CD Rom or DVD.
I admit that it is great to be able to put an entire Mahler cycle on a single DVD or CD Rom.
Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> When I do buy something or download it from online, I ALWAYS burn it on a CD Rom or DVD.
> I admit that it is great to be able to put an entire Mahler cycle on a single DVD or CD Rom.
> Jim


Yeah, it is great. I just load the CDs I get onto my iPods. I own about 12 of them, which I use to store classical music I haven't heard yet on.


----------



## Atabey

It is a great set IMO.I hope you enjoy it Mirror Image.


----------



## Mirror Image

Atabey said:


> It is a great set IMO.I hope you enjoy it Mirror Image.


Well thank you, Atabey. I have so much Mahler to listen to at this point that I'm about to bust!


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this one about 15 minutes ago:










I think it's official. Jim and I have the largest Mahler collections on this forum.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Bought this one about 15 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's official. Jim and I have the largest Mahler collections on this forum.


Yay!!!!! 

I hate to think of all the money spent on them though.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> I hate to think of all the money spent on them though.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, I know, but Mahler's worth every penny of my money.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I know, but Mahler's worth every penny of my money.


Indeed he is. I have just finished listening to the Chailly M7. A mite slow in tempo in the first movement but otherwise OK. A bit pedestrian. Abbado and MTT are much better in this symphony.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Indeed he is. I have just finished listening to the Chailly M7. A mite slow in tempo in the first movement but otherwise OK. A bit pedestrian. Abbado and MTT are much better in this symphony.
> 
> Jim


I love Chailly's Mahler. It's important to remember no cycle is perfect.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> I love Chailly's Mahler. It's important to remember no cycle is perfect.


Of course. His M3 is among the best made.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Of course. His M3 is among the best made.
> 
> Jim


Yes, I think Chailly is an outstanding conductor. His Bruckner is also amazing.


----------



## Rachovsky

I won't get into all of my Mahler recordings (he's my favorite composer so I have tons), but does anyone enjoy Gergiev's recording? I have purchased his 1, 2, 6, 7, and 8 and I love them all. I probably like the 6th and 8th the best. The 8th was recorded in St. Paul's recording and the second part is the best I've _ever_ heard. Some criticize it for being too fast and unsentimental, but I really think he's done a good job with the interpretations. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mirror Image

Rachovsky said:


> I won't get into all of my Mahler recordings (he's my favorite composer so I have tons), but does anyone enjoy Gergiev's recording? I have purchased his 1, 2, 6, 7, and 8 and I love them all. I probably like the 6th and 8th the best. The 8th was recorded in St. Paul's recording and the second part is the best I've _ever_ heard. Some criticize it for being too fast and unsentimental, but I really think he's done a good job with the interpretations. Any thoughts?


I own Gergiev's Mahler 6, but I haven't even listened to it yet. I have way too much Mahler to listen to.


----------



## handlebar

I also listened to Gergiev's 6th. Not my cup of tea at all. Tempo varies way too much. Not enough emotional content,yes. I guess that can always be debated but there have not been too many Russians that bring Mahler off well. In fact, I cannot name one. Maybe he will improve with age. I will always give anyone a second and third listen.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I also listened to Gergiev's 6th. Not my cup of tea at all. Tempo varies way too much. Not enough emotional content,yes. I guess that can always be debated but there have not been too many Russians that bring Mahler off well. In fact, I cannot name one. Maybe he will improve with age. I will always give anyone a second and third listen.
> 
> Jim


I know what you mean. I've never been impressed with Russians playing Mahler either. The only reason I even bought that particular recording was because I got it for about $3, so I figured that's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Yeah, you guys definitely are the Mahler Kings.  As much as I love Mahler, I don't have nearly the Mahler Collection you do. (Moreso for a lack of money, not a lack of interest.  )


----------



## handlebar

One note as far as Mahler goes: If any who own them can attest, the Mahler biography by my friend Henry Louis De La Grange is ESSENTIAL to a musical library. I don't know of any other composer who has received as many pages in one series by one author as this. I own all of them and treasure them.

Here is the final book in the series:

http://www.oup.com/us/catalog/gener.../NineteenthCentury/?view=usa&ci=9780193151598

Jim


----------



## bassClef

Help me then guys. As much as I love M2 - been one of my favourite pieces for 20+ years - I can't really get into any of the other symphonies - I've played them all once or twice each but they never really hit home and I don't get the yearning to play them again (I have so much else to play and they never make it to the top of my list). Should I persevere? Given that I love the 2nd which one would you recommend me concentrating on?


----------



## handlebar

What about the M3? I feel that both the M2 and M3 are similar in many ways, especially the vocal and brass figures. After the M3 the style Mahler employs does take a drastic change. I consider the M4 a real turning phase for Herr Mahler.

Jim


----------



## bassClef

Makes logical sense! And the opening movement is good so far ...

NB. I have many interpretations of the M2 but the only full cycle I have is Kubelik.


----------



## Mirror Image

My favorite interpretation of M2 right now is Simon Rattle's, but coming in close behind him are Chailly, Solti, Abbado, and Mehta coming in for a close second.


----------



## andruini

Mahler n00b question:

I'm looking to get my first Mahler cycle.. the ones I have available are Bernstein, Von Karajan, and Chailly.. I'm edging toward Karajan because it includes the Lieder.. But I really just want to get this once if possible, so I want the best interpretation..

Help?


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Mahler n00b question:
> 
> I'm looking to get my first Mahler cycle.. the ones I have available are Bernstein, Von Karajan, and Chailly.. I'm edging toward Karajan because it includes the Lieder.. But I really just want to get this once if possible, so I want the best interpretation..
> 
> Help?


To my knowledge Karajan didn't do a complete Mahler cycle. I would definitely go with the Chailly. It's the most consistent, especially compared to Bernstein's over-the-top interpretations.

It's truly hard picking just one, so this is a very difficult question.


----------



## andruini

Mirror Image said:


> To my knowledge Karajan didn't do a complete Mahler cycle. I would definitely go with the Chailly. It's the most consistent, especially compared to Bernstein's over-the-top interpretations.
> 
> It's truly hard picking just one, so this is a very difficult question.


You're quite right, I was thinking of this:










But that doesn't have all the Symphonies..

Well, Chailly it is.. I'm not so crazy on Mahler, but I think it's an important thing to have in my collection, and I'm by no means a purist or expert or anything like that, so I don't need much.. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> You're quite right, I was thinking of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't have all the Symphonies..
> 
> Well, Chailly it is.. I'm not so crazy on Mahler, but I think it's an important thing to have in my collection, and I'm by no means a purist or expert or anything like that, so I don't need much.. Thanks for the response!


You're quite welcome. Karajan has actually only performed Mahler's 4th, 5th, 6th, and 9th.

That Chailly set is really good, but I hope you can get it for a good price.


----------



## xJuanx

Yesterday I saw my local Philarmonic Orchestra performing Mahler's Titan. I was very excited, but when it started it was so much even better. There were times I had chills all over my body, including my face. What a powerful work! I left in a big state of stupidity.


----------



## Mirror Image

xJuanx said:


> Yesterday I saw my local Philarmonic Orchestra performing Mahler's Titan. I was very excited, but when it started it was so much even better. There were times I had chills all over my body, including my face. What a powerful work! I left in a big state of stupidity.


I can only imagine the way you must feel. I'm afraid I never heard Mahler live, so I can't speak from experience, but I'm glad you got to witness one of the most amazing composers of all-time.

Symphony No. 1 - "Titan" is a an amazing piece of music. What I enjoy about it is how different the movements are from each other. The last two movements are very violent and share almost nothing, mood-wise, with the first two movements.

Great that you got to see Mahler performed, perhaps one day I will get to see it too, that is, if Robert Spano and the ASO ever does Mahler! :angry:


----------



## World Violist

xJuanx said:


> Yesterday I saw my local Philarmonic Orchestra performing Mahler's Titan. I was very excited, but when it started it was so much even better. There were times I had chills all over my body, including my face. What a powerful work! I left in a big state of stupidity.


That's probably the second-least impactful Mahler symphony (the fourth being last), actually. The second is like the first in some ways, only insanely more intense. And the ending absolutely must be heard to be believed. I'm pretty sure I was at least on the verge of tears the first time I heard it, and sometimes it throws me over the edge completely. It's really transcendent.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> That's probably the second-least impactful Mahler symphony (the fourth being last), actually. The second is like the first in some ways, only insanely more intense. And the ending absolutely must be heard to be believed. I'm pretty sure I was at least on the verge of tears the first time I heard it, and sometimes it throws me over the edge completely. It's really transcendent.


I actually like all of Mahler's symphonies to be honest. I think they all offer a great glimpse into the human condition. You may like one better than the other, but none of them are better than the other I think.

I LOVE Symphony No. 4. I think it's a fantastic piece of music, but like I said, I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## xJuanx

It was also a very interesting concert for me, beacause 10 years ago the first time I was took to a concert they played Mahler's first. And of course ten years after, I'm basically another person, etc; so it was a bit emotive also.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> I actually like all of Mahler's symphonies to be honest. I think they all offer a great glimpse into the human condition. You may like one better than the other, but none of them are better than the other I think.
> 
> I LOVE Symphony No. 4. I think it's a fantastic piece of music, but like I said, I like them all for different reasons.


Yes, I agree with you that all of Mahler's symphonies are pretty much equal. His first is probably the most astonishing first symphony ever written, not for its maturity, but for the mature handling of the full-to-bursting youthfulness in the piece. None of Mahler's other symphonies are quite so "young"; the fourth comes close, but that slow movement kind of makes it a more heartfelt piece; you can feel an older person pulling the strings.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Yes, I agree with you that all of Mahler's symphonies are pretty much equal. His first is probably the most astonishing first symphony ever written, not for its maturity, but for the mature handling of the full-to-bursting youthfulness in the piece. None of Mahler's other symphonies are quite so "young"; the fourth comes close, but that slow movement kind of makes it a more heartfelt piece; you can feel an older person pulling the strings.


The Adagio in Symphony No. 4 is one of most beautiful adagios I've heard. Such heartfelt emotion in that movement.


----------



## Sid James

I've just purchased Mahler's _*Symphony No. 10*_ as realised by Joe Wheeler (Naxos; Polish NRSO/Olson). I think that Wheeler did a good job with the first & last movements, but it sounds less like Mahler in between. I haven't heard the other realisations, by Cooke, Barshai, etc.

This is a powerful work. Listening to it, I just realise how modern & ahead of his time Mahler was. It was still unusual to start a symphony with a slow movement, or to write one that is made up of 5 movements in all. The most riveting part for me, besides the opening Adagio, is the finale with it's inisistent pounding drum & that beautiful flute solo over the strings. The drum beat reminds me of a part of Bliss' _Adam Zero_, but Bliss would have not heard the Mahler when composing that. Even this symphony, a work which is not 100% Mahler, for me beats any of the symphonies of Sibelius or even Beethoven or Brahms. It's just such a visceral experience listening to this music.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I've just purchased Mahler's _*Symphony No. 10*_ as realised by Joe Wheeler (Naxos; Polish NRSO/Olson). I think that Wheeler did a good job with the first & last movements, but it sounds less like Mahler in between. I haven't heard the other realisations, by Cooke, Barshai, etc.
> 
> This is a powerful work. Listening to it, I just realise how modern & ahead of his time Mahler was. It was still unusual to start a symphony with a slow movement, or to write one that is made up of 5 movements in all. The most riveting part for me, besides the opening Adagio, is the finale with it's inisistent pounding drum & that beautiful flute solo over the strings. The drum beat reminds me of a part of Bliss' _Adam Zero_, but Bliss would have not heard the Mahler when composing that. Even this symphony, a work which is not 100% Mahler, for me beats any of the symphonies of Sibelius or even Beethoven or Brahms. It's just such a visceral experience listening to this music.


I never liked the Adagio from Symphony No. 10 that much. I mean it's a good standalone piece I suppose, but I think Mahler wrote a lot better symphonies like his 5th for example or his 6th. I have never been a fan of other people finishing a work that was left undone. Nobody, and it doesn't matter how qualified they are, can possibly feel what the composer felt when he was writing the piece. Cooke, for example, got some praise for finishing the work, but ultimately, I view this as a waste of time. I don't think Mahler would have approved of Cooke's completion. I know I wouldn't.

Talking about the Mahler's 10th is like talking about Bruckner's 9th. They are fine pieces that stand well on their own terms, but they are not complete statements, but I will say that Bruckner's 9th is one of the best unfinished pieces I've heard. For some reason that third movement sums everything up almost perfectly.


----------



## Bach

Actually, the adagio from the 10th is one of my favourite moments in Mahler's entire oeuvre. Admittedly, I'm hardly a Mahlerian - but the chromaticism in the adagio can be quite sensual. Sounds like badly orchestrated, nauseatingly extended Strauss on a particularly grey day.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Actually, the adagio from the 10th is one of my favourite moments in Mahler's entire oeuvre. Admittedly, I'm hardly a Mahlerian - but the chromaticism in the adagio can be quite sensual. Sounds like badly orchestrated, nauseatingly extended Strauss on a particularly grey day.


Have you heard all of Mahler's symphonies, Bach?


----------



## Bach

Yes, o'course.. I've _heard_ them.. I don't _know_ them as such. I'd quite like a recording of the 6th..


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Yes, o'course.. I've _heard_ them.. I don't _know_ them as such. I'd quite like a recording of the 6th..


I'm just trying to figure out where, when, how, and why you dislike him. Was it a teacher who doesn't like Mahler who influenced your decision to not like his music?

I mean you're a pretty young guy and I was once your age and I know how impressionable teenagers are, especially if you have a highly influential teacher filling your head with his opinions. I was a student once too you know, so I know how professors are.


----------



## Bach

Well, my teacher doesn't have a particularly favourable opinion of Mahler, but my musical opinions differ greatly to his. 

To greatly simplify my vastly complex opinion on the subject - I think Mahler is pretentious, over-blown and sentimental.


----------



## Tapkaara

Bach said:


> Well, my teacher doesn't have a particularly favourable opinion of Mahler, but my musical opinions differ greatly to his.
> 
> To greatly simplify my vastly complex opinion on the subject - I think Mahler is pretentious, over-blown and sentimental.


Mahler is pretentious and over-the-top. But I think therein lies his appeal. We like Mahler for the same reason we like pizza with extra cheese...because the bigger and greasier, the better.

Not saying Mahler is "greasy" but there sure is a lot of musical fat attached to just about ever bar of music he ever wrote. A sonic smorgasbord, if you will. It's aural gluttony.

But all showmanship aside, Mahler was also an incredibly astute symphonist whose symphonies deserve the praise they receive. A truly great musician.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Well, my teacher doesn't have a particularly favourable opinion of Mahler, but my musical opinions differ greatly to his.
> 
> To greatly simplify my vastly complex opinion on the subject - I think Mahler is pretentious, over-blown and sentimental.


So you're saying you don't like anything that is remotely sentimental? Are you a sentimental person at all, Bach? You're certainly able to express your opinions, but can you express your emotions in music clearly as well Mahler can?

I personally LOVE Mahler. His music means a lot to me, because it is touches me emotionally and logically, which for me, makes it that much more compelling. His Symphony No. 5 is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Bach

Mirror Image said:


> So you're saying you don't like anything that is remotely sentimental? Are you a sentimental person at all, Bach? You're certainly able to express your opinions, but can you express your emotions in music clearly as well Mahler can?
> 
> I personally LOVE Mahler. His music means a lot to me, because it is touches me emotionally and logically, which for me, makes it that much more compelling. His Symphony No. 5 is absolutely brilliant.


I'm a very sentimental person, but I prefer the subtlety and profundity of Ravel's emotion in Pavane pour une infante défunte (for example.. ) rather than self indulgent grease that forces itself down your throat.


----------



## World Violist

Bach said:


> I'm a very sentimental person, but I prefer the subtlety and profundity of Ravel's emotion in Pavane pour une infante défunte (for example.. ) rather than self indulgent grease that forces itself down your throat.


I can definitely understand this train of thought. I sometimes can't listen to Mahler for some time for just this reason. I'm in one of those "non-Mahlerian" spells right now--hence all the Brahms, Bruckner, and Sibelius I've suddenly started listening to lately.

Though I still have yet to get tickets to see Mahler 8 live in Cincinnati at the end of the month... (don't get too jealous, Mirror Image; Paavo is not the conductor--James Conlon is)


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I'm a very sentimental person, but I prefer the subtlety and profundity of Ravel's emotion in Pavane pour une infante défunte (for example.. ) rather than self indulgent grease that forces itself down your throat.


Well, in time you will appreciate Mahler I think. To be honest, I didn't like him when I first heard him, but as time went on and the more I started to read about his life and the turmoil he suffered, especially around the time of the inception of Symphony No. 6, I began to slowly realize that this emotion was his heart pouring out through the notes.

I think your teacher's influence clearly shows. For better or for worse, only time will tell.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I can definitely understand this train of thought. I sometimes can't listen to Mahler for some time for just this reason. I'm in one of those "non-Mahlerian" spells right now--hence all the Brahms, Bruckner, and Sibelius I've suddenly started listening to lately.
> 
> Though I still have yet to get tickets to see Mahler 8 live in Cincinnati at the end of the month... (don't get too jealous, Mirror Image; Paavo is not the conductor--James Conlon is)


I'm still jealous! I like James Conlon. His Zemlinsky still rings in my mind hours after listening.


----------



## Mirror Image

My Mahler collection updated:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA
-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG
-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics
-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos
-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: George Szell
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No 7
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond: Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nove

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (11-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond; Gary Bertini
Label; EMI

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-10 Symphonies (15-CD set)
Orch: Sofia Philharmonic
Cond: Emil Tabakov
Label: Capriccio

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Otto Klemperer
Label: Miesterwerke

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berliner Staatskapelle
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label; Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label; Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Gilbert Kaplan
Label: MCA

-Symphony No. 3; Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Harding
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Utah Symphony Orch.
Cond; Maurice de Abravanel
Label: Silverline

-Symphony No. 6; Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (2-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orch.
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia Orch.
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label; EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch; Dresden Philharmonic
Cond; Herbert Kegel
Label: Berlin Classics

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bruno Walter
Label; Classica D’oro

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

-Symphony No. 1; Reger: Ballet Suite
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond; Armin Jordan
Label; Apex

-5 fruhe Lieder; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond; Luciano Berio
Label: Elektra

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Rudolf Schwarz
Label: Everest Records

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia
Cond; Sir John Barbirollio
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sakari Oramo
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphonies 1 & 5 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Radio Symphonicorchester Ljublijana
Cond; Anton Nanut
Label: Platinum Disc Corporation

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Frank Shipway
Label; RPO

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker 
Cond; James Conlon
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Minnesota Orchestra
Cond; Edo de Waart
Label: Virigin Classics


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> I have never been a fan of other people finishing a work that was left undone. Nobody, and it doesn't matter how qualified they are, can possibly feel what the composer felt when he was writing the piece.


I think that this depends upon how much of the piece has been completed already. I understand that Mahler had completed most of the Symphony No. 10 in what is called short score. This means that the bare bones were there, it was up to others to orchestrate it and make it performeable. It is said that Wheeler's orchestration corresponds with the leaner style of later Mahler & Cooke's version is more like full-blown Mahler. Your opinion somewhat corresponds with that of some conductors who would not touch the piece, saying that it should be left alone. Alma Mahler was in that state of mind right until about the 1950's, when she finally let Cooke complete it.

I agree that if Mahler had left less to complete, the exercise would have indeed been futile. & there have been some ridiculous realisations, like a Naxos CD I saw recently which had a completed version of Schubert's _Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"_ with attachments of music from_ Rosamunde_, etc. This surely was not what the composer had intended.

But the Mahler is a different kettle of fish. It is not simply made up from scratch, but based on what the composer actually left. & I agree that his completed symphonies are much better, that goes without saying. However, the _10th_ is an interesting document, showing the directions he was taking almost right up to the very end.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I think that this depends upon how much of the piece has been completed already. I understand that Mahler had completed most of the Symphony No. 10 in what is called short score. This means that the bare bones were there, it was up to others to orchestrate it and make it performeable. It is said that Wheeler's orchestration corresponds with the leaner style of later Mahler & Cooke's version is more like full-blown Mahler. Your opinion somewhat corresponds with that of some conductors who would not touch the piece, saying that it should be left alone. Alma Mahler was in that state of mind right until about the 1950's, when she finally let Cooke complete it.
> 
> I agree that if Mahler had left less to complete, the exercise would have indeed been futile. & there have been some ridiculous realisations, like a Naxos CD I saw recently which had a completed version of Schubert's _Unfinished_ with attachments of music from_ Rosamunde_, etc. This surely was not what the composer had intended.
> 
> But the Mahler is a different kettle of fish. It is not simply made up from scratch, but based on what the composer actually left. & I agree that his completed symphonies are much better, that goes without saying. However, the _10th_ is an interesting document, showing the directions he was taking almost right up to the very end.


A piece is not finished, in my opinion, until it bears the composers stamp of approval and they have scored it. Schubert had sketches of Symphony No. 7, but I think he never scored it. Mahler may have sketched what out he had attended for Symphony No. 10, but I still view as an incomplete thought.

It is interesting as just a fragment, but I think there's much more excitement to be found in the other symphonies.

I look at this piece much like I look at Ravel's "Bolero." I'm not sure if you know the story behind this composition or not, but "Bolero" wasn't even supposed to have been a piece of that much importance, because Ravel, himself, felt his heart wasn't in it. He later became disgusted with the piece. My thoughts are he never meant for it come out the way it did I think. I also feel he wrote it begrudgingly for the friend that asked him. The original idea was a piece that was going to be arranged from some of Albeniz solo piano pieces and Ravel was going to orchestrate them as well. Ravel later found out, because of copyright laws at that time he couldn't use it, because another person had already arranged them to be performed, so Ravel had to scrap the whole idea and he just decided to compose a piece of completely new music. Ravel, as you may or may not know, was ill during this time, so I think Ravel's heart and soul wasn't in "Bolero" at all perhaps due to the illness and bottled-up resentment he had for being asked to do this in the first place.

I think the last pieces that had Ravel's heart and soul were the two piano concertos he wrote.


----------



## World Violist

The only part of Mahler 10 that were definitively completed (that is, fully scored) was the first movement. That I see as a definite entry into Mahler's oeuvre. The rest doesn't really convince me, although the third movement was also fully scored; that, however, was more for clarity of what he meant than anything else, for his own sake.


----------



## handlebar

World Violist said:


> The only part of Mahler 10 that were definitively completed (that is, fully scored) was the first movement. That I see as a definite entry into Mahler's oeuvre. The rest doesn't really convince me, although the third movement was also fully scored; that, however, was more for clarity of what he meant than anything else, for his own sake.


I agree. While the Rattle M10 is indeed a good performance/recording, I will always believe in the completed first movement as an actual part of the Mahler I know and love.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I agree. While the Rattle M10 is indeed a good performance/recording, I will always believe in the completed first movement as an actual part of the Mahler I know and love.
> 
> Jim


Oh I believe it too. He finished that Adagio completely no question about it, but that was all he was able to finish.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Oh I believe it too. He finished that Adagio completely no question about it, but that was all he was able to finish.


The grand aspect is that it's an adagio!! My favourite style of composition in a symphonic work.And one can just feel the pain and approaching death in this final work.At least I can.

Jim


----------



## andruini

Ok, fine, I just got my first Mahler cycle (Chailly).. 
Let's see if this guy finally clicks for me!


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I'm very surprised that only a few people mentioned Sir Georg Solti. I think his Second with London Symphony Orchestra is great. His Seventh with Chicago is also stunning - and I think that his brisk tempos in the last movement are all right.

His Eight are also great, but the balance between the orchestra and the chorus isn't ideal and maybe more flexible tempos will be greater.

But Pierre Boulez in this symphony is also great - in his own way. I think he's more interesting than Chailly. I don't understand why I like both *Solti* and *Boulez*, but not Chailly in this symphony. Maybe, it's because the stronger personality (though, absolutely opposite) of this conductors.

I was very dissapointed with *Yoel Levi*'s Seventh - I think in the last movement there is no feeling of the "sunrise after the dark night". His Fourth is good (but I don't understand the high ratings of his Shostakovich 8 - it's too unemotinal and robot-like - I don't feel any drama - Bernard Haitink is much better, thanks to the darker color of Concertgebouw strings).

Maybe I'm wrong about Levi... But I found *Jesus Lopez-Cobos* circle on TELARC to be more interesting (and I'm impressed with the playing of Cincinnati Orchestra).

I believe that the Fifth by *Herbert von Karajan* is one of the greatest!

*He found perfect balance between drama and calculation.*

I still think he was the greatest condcutor of German late romaticism music). Such calumnatiors like Norman Lebrecht can't change my opinion


----------



## christmashtn

You HAVE TO get get Kurt Sanderlings's performance of the Cooke 10th on Berlin Classics, via www.amazon.co.uk Despite all of Simon Rattle's praises, this performance has often gone far overlooked due to limited availablity in most countries. Go to youtube and type in maybe the most beautiful music ever. The last ten minutes of the Sanderling performance you will hear, and if you have a careful ear, you will hear some of his ingenious slight tinkerings with Cooke's orchestration, which makes his recording SO unique and spellbinding.


----------



## Roberto

> Let's face it Mahler fans. We're some sick people that need lots and lots of therapy!


I am in awe of those huge collections! So what _do_ Mahler fans have in common (I know you were tongue in cheek in the quotation)? I rather like the 4th and the 5th, and Das Lied, but have ever really got into M. (I actually prefer Sibelius... )


----------



## handlebar

""Let's face it Mahler fans. We're some sick people that need lots and lots of therapy! ""

Funny thing is, my therapist is a HUGE Mahler fan!!! How's that for therapy!!!
(In jest of course as I have no therapist but am sure I will need one eventually).

Jim


----------



## World Violist

Has anyone heard the Herreweghe recording of Das Lied von der Erde in the Schoenberg arrangement? I'm interested in hearing it; sounds like a fascinating view of the work.

My absolute favorite recording of any Mahler symphony right now has got to be Kent Nagano's recording of the 8th, on Harmonia Mundi. It's out of print now, and a lot of people give it short shrift for being too "slow" or whatever, but I think the piece needs it. In fact, this is the Mahler recording I keep coming back to, along with Bernstein's 1980's recording of the 2nd (DG), also attacked for slowness.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Has anyone heard the Herreweghe recording of Das Lied von der Erde in the Schoenberg arrangement? I'm interested in hearing it; sounds like a fascinating view of the work.
> 
> My absolute favorite recording of any Mahler symphony right now has got to be Kent Nagano's recording of the 8th, on Harmonia Mundi. It's out of print now, and a lot of people give it short shrift for being too "slow" or whatever, but I think the piece needs it. In fact, this is the Mahler recording I keep coming back to, along with Bernstein's 1980's recording of the 2nd (DG), also attacked for slowness.


I, too, have the Nagano recording of the 8th, and it is my favorite recording of that symphony. I prefer it greatly to the much touted Solti recording.

I have noticed Herreweghe's recording of DLVDE before, but not yet pulled the trigger. I am intrigued, and yet it seems antithetical to what Mahler sought to achieve. But I have sampled it a bit on iTunes, and it has piqued my curiosity. Maybe some day.

As for me, the recording that I repeatedly return to is Klemperer's live recording of the 2nd with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hi all. I'm after a little advice on Mahler's 2nd conducted by Bernstein. I'm building a Bernstein cycle combining both Sony and DG recordings and 2 and 4 are the only ones I haven't got yet. I'm in no rush to get 4 but have heard and read so many good things about both of his 2nds but still can't make my mind up which one to go for.

Just for the record the 2nds I have so far are Kubelik (DG), Rattle (EMI), Solti (Decca), Mehta (Decca) and (as of now my favourite) Walter (Sony).

Thanks.


----------



## World Violist

elgar's ghost said:


> Hi all. I'm after a little advice on Mahler's 2nd conducted by Bernstein. I'm building a Bernstein cycle combining both Sony and DG recordings and 2 and 4 are the only ones I haven't got yet. I'm in no rush to get 4 but have heard and read so many good things about both of his 2nds but still can't make my mind up which one to go for.
> 
> Just for the record the 2nds I have so far are Kubelik (DG), Rattle (EMI), Solti (Decca), Mehta (Decca) and (as of now my favourite) Walter (Sony).
> 
> Thanks.


All three of Bernstein's Mahler 2nds (yes, three) are magnificent. The first one (the more common Sony one) is very impulsive, exciting, fresh, dynamic. The second one (the less common Sony one) is a little bit more settled, but it's a live recording so it's very exciting and intense. The third one (DG) is one of the most intense Mahler records ever done, especially in the last two movements (the first three are very good as well). This one is more settled and less "fresh" than the previous two, but for sheer conviction, execution, and truly apocalyptic intensity, it's unmatched.

You should try to hear all three and pick one, since they're all pretty much even.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks for that. I should have stipulated the two studio recordings as the current asking price of the live one is more than I'm willing to stump up right now.


----------



## Wicked_one

Hmm.. I'm rather interested in your opinions talking about conductors and such, seeing that you know them quite well. I think you know have a deeper knowledge in conductors than I do so here's my question:

What's your view on Eschenbach's Mahler? I've seen him on Mezzo conducting some Mahler symphonies and from my point of view, I enjoyed it very much. What about you all, Mahler lovers?


----------



## World Violist

I haven't heard much Eschenbach. I've seen his 8th on Youtube and that was a bad first impression (superficial interpretation, fast, glossy... everything there is to dislike about a Mahler 8), so I, perhaps unfairly, haven't gone for more. His sixth seems to have gotten some good press though.


----------



## Wicked_one

Yeah. His 5th as well. If you check them out please share your views on it.

I've been to this concert where they played Mahler 1st and the conductor was Misha Katz (if anyone heard about him). I mean... ok, the music was fine because I don't think the orchestra was paying too much attention to him. His style of conducting was kinda weird. Here's the 3rd movement...





 Too theatrical or is it just me?

Yet one of the best M2 was conducted by Jin Wang and I'm going to see him conduct it again in September.


----------



## World Violist

I honestly want to believe this Misha Kazt guy is making fun of the music... I don't want to say much more than that.

I just started listening to the Eschenbach Mahler 5th. It's actually pretty good. This first movement is really something. Problem is that I don't really know the 5th that well.

They've got the Mahler 1st on Youtube from Eschenbach as well; the third movement is one of the most disturbingly creepy things I've ever heard. The fourth is definitely notable for how much heart the French orchestra put into it, though there's a very disturbing pause randomly inserted into it. For this symphony there's nothing quite like a magnificent brass section having a field day at the end (Boulez or Bernstein on DG...), and this is one of those performances also.


----------



## Mahler7

nefigah said:


> Question to Mahler addicts:
> 
> Were you instantly hooked, or was approaching Mahler something you built up to?


i tried to get into classical a few years ago when i was 13yo. i didnt get beethoven. i didnt get mozart. i didnt get any of the italian composers. i didnt get brahms. etc etc

i didnt get any of the composers i was _supposed _to get.

then i chanced upon a radio playing mahler 2 and it was like everying in the ******* world clicked.

with mahler, there was nothing to "get".

"he and I seem to me like two fruits from the same tree, brought forth by the same soil, nourished by the same air".


----------



## trillian

i just love mahler, even worse than 'being addicted'.


----------



## christmashtn

*Dear Mahler7:*

Dear Mahler7: What you speak of I do find quite extrordinary and rare. There is no way I would have gone on to love Mahler, had it not been for absorbing all the key works of Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Tchaikovsly etc. first. I came to know and love Mahler's 1st Symphony late into junior high via the Horenstein Unicorn recoding with the LSO. For the next three years it was the only Mahler Symphony I could really comprehend from start to finish. In addition, that Horenstein performance would also continue to be the only performance I would listen to for the next three years. I played it over and over! Occasionally when sampling any of Mahler's remaining output,I could deeply sense that there was something most definitely all there, but I just couldn't get it. However, not until three years later, during my junior year in High School did I go on my mission to understand the rest, as a chosen literary topic for a required research paper. Reading about Mahler's lifes tragedies and dissapointments were essential for me in finally getting and loving all of that remaining output. Solti's Chicago Decca recording of the 6th just killed me during my research, and then I heard the 2nd Symphony a few weeks later live with Ozawa and the Boston Symphony, after learning both the Kubelik Bavarian Radio DG recording and Walter's famous New York Phil. recording (via the Odyssey reissue) simutaneosly. Maureen Forrester, the contralto in the Walter recording,was also contralto in that live Ozawa BSO performance some seventeen years later! Not long after, Bernstien, out of the blue, knoked me over like a sack of potatoes with his soaring visions!! I became forever hooked and it was perhaps my most deeply gratifying learning experience. Mahler's music has never left me since. I cannot imagine life without it.


----------



## FrankieP

hope you don't mind my 'resurrection' of this thread - seems like 2 years since people were posting but oh well!

My collection is currently quite limited - I'm 17 and fairly short of money! I have a lot of Gergiev and Tennstedt even though they're not my favourites at all (I got into Mahler a few years ago and my tastes have changed a bit). 

1: Giulini/CSO, Tennstedt/LPO, Mitropoulos/Minneapolis SO, Gergiev/LSO.
2. Fried/Berliner Stkp., Klemperer/Philharmonia, Gergiev/LSO, Tennstedt/LPO.
3. I only have Gergiev and Tennstedt for this one so far!!
4. Tennstedt and Gergiev, HORENSTEIN/LPO (LOVE), Schwarz/Liverpool, MENGELBERG/RCO (LOVE), Bernstein/Vienna
5. BARSHAI (absolutely BRILLIANT), Dudamel/SBYO, Walter/NYP, Yadin/Austrian Radio SO, Gergiev and Tennstedt.
6. T.Sanderling/StPetersberg P.O, Barbirolli/NewPhil, Tennstedt and Gergiev (majorly gone off Gergiev though it was what got me into Mahler!)
7. Gergiev, Tennstedt and SCHERCHEN!
8. Stokowski, Solti, Gergiev
9. Barshai (love), Abbado/VIENNA, Horenstein, Walter/Vienna.

That's my very humble collection.. I tend to listen on Spotify and on the record player in library when I can 
...my DVD collection also is pretty tiny  I do have Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orch doing Mahler 9 from 2010 though.


----------



## Couchie

I assume being addicted to Mahler is a lot like being addicted to cigarettes: the high is dull and not nearly as good as alternatives, it annoys everybody around you when they're forced to suffer it second-hand, it's an expensive product dependent on promotion, when people point out the obvious downsides you get unreasonably defensive, and over time it slowly kills you.


----------



## Sid James

:lol:

So I take it that you don't like Mahler, Couchie?

I myself am not a Mahlerite, but I do enjoy his music from time to time. Earlier this year, caught his 4th live in concert (it's my fav, esp. that vocal solo in the final movt.), and hope to do the same with his utterly depressing 9th, & may well even squeeze in the _Adagio_ of the 10th (which is more up my alley, less out and out gloomy, imho & I love those still startling 9 note clusters)...


----------



## Xaltotun

Today I'm going to hear Mahler live for the first time - Ingo Metzmacher and Finnish Radio Symphony orchestra are playing Symphony #2!!

I'll have to hold myself during the performance so that I won't start standing, flailing my arms and screaming! Of all classical music, Mahler and Wagner seem to have that effect in me - they awake something so forcefully that it almost becomes physical. Doh, now that sounded dirty. Didn't mean it that way!


----------



## Sid James

You're very fortunate to hear such a great piece, orchestra, but most of all, Maestro Metzmacher, who I've got on disc doing some Ives & also some Martinu. I really like his work, esp. how he conducts more modern repertoire. He's done a lot of stuff, I've read good things about his recordings of K.A. Hartmann's symphonies. A major talent for sure. Enjoy & let us know what you think on the "latest concerts" thread...


----------



## FrankieP

Sid James said:


> his utterly depressing 9th


The more I listen to it (the 9th), the more I believe that it's another of Mahler's journeys (like the 2nd) from dark into light - people often describe the last movement as one of the most depressing pieces of music they've ever heard, but I just find the treatment of his amazing tune so absolutely glorious (the views back to older Viennese styles - the turn motif - D-flat - etc) that I now see it as a genuinely positive movement. However I suppose you could argue that the fact that this glorious chorale-like tune is juxtaposed with possibly the bleakest texture heard in all Mahler - that contrabassoon rising up (now in C-sharp minor) against the floating, high violin countermelody - puts a strange perspective on the 'positiveness' (or so I see it) of the main theme? But anyway, I also see the very ending as positive - if, as so many people have said, that Mahler's describing slipping away peacefully into death, then it's a pretty good way to go!

That's a pretty nonsensical statement (i tend to ramble when I get onto Mahler), sorry, but AHHH I LOVE IT!!!

ooh and Xaltotun, did you enjoy his 2nd?
I recently saw it at the BBC Proms (Dudamel/SBYO) which was very exciting. Great piece!!


----------



## fartwriggler

I just don't get Mahler AT ALL-to me, listening to him feels like swimming thru' treacle! A sort of syrupy gloopy mush in search of a melody but never quite finding one. That said, I would like to be able to appreciate him more-can anyone explain what the attraction is?
?


----------



## jalex

fartwriggler said:


> I just don't get Mahler AT ALL-to me, listening to him feels like swimming thru' treacle! A sort of syrupy gloopy mush in search of a melody but never quite finding one. That said, I would like to be able to appreciate him more-can anyone explain what the attraction is?
> ?


I think what you are describing is part of the attraction. Listen to the comparatively tuneful symphony 1 first if you haven't already. If you have and you thought even that was too much of a 'gloopy mush' then take a time out and come back in six months.


----------



## fartwriggler

Excellent! pure genius! could'nt have said it better myself....


----------



## fartwriggler

Ok, i'll give symphony 1 a go....


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

> Kent Nagano's recording of the 8th, on Harmonia Mundi. It's out of print now, and a lot of people give it short shrift for being too "slow" or whatever, but I think the piece needs it.


Have not heard Nagano's recording yet, but I've heard *Chailly's* - and found it too slow for me. My favorite recording is still a *combination* (maybe, it's silly to do that) of two recordings: Boulez with Staatskapelle Berlin in the first movement and Solti in the second movement (I agree that he is too fast in the first movement).

I think, Boulez has the wisest tempos.



> Xaltotun
> Today I'm going to hear Mahler live for the first time - *Ingo Metzmacher *and Finnish Radio Symphony orchestra are playing Symphony #2!!


Recently, I decided to re-listen to the Second symphony (Solti with London SO) and start crying on the last movement! And it was not live concert, just a recording. This music is so overhelming.

Ah, Metzmacher is coming to us with a perfomance of Shostakovich' Fourth! Hope, it will be a great experience.

***
My last live Mahler experience was Barenboim's Mahler's Ninth with Staatskapelle - and despite I'm not his fan, I liked the perfomance. Haven't heard the CD.

There is a recording of the Ninth with *Essa-Pekka Salonen and Philharmonia on Signum *- I like it very much, hope to hear more of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anybody rate Barbirolli's BBC release of the 3rd? The prospect of buying it has recently intrigued me despite the current asking price.


----------



## Meaghan

fartwriggler said:


> I just don't get Mahler AT ALL-to me, listening to him feels like swimming thru' treacle! A sort of syrupy gloopy mush in search of a melody but never quite finding one. That said, I would like to be able to appreciate him more-can anyone explain what the attraction is?
> ?





jalex said:


> *I think what you are describing is part of the attraction.* Listen to the comparatively tuneful symphony 1 first if you haven't already. If you have and you thought even that was too much of a 'gloopy mush' then take a time out and come back in six months.


I used to have trouble with "swimming thru treacle"-type music also, which is how Wagner seemed to me the first time I played his music in my old youth orchestra. We did the _Vorspiel und Liebestod_ from Tristan, and the first time we played through it, I was thinking "Ugh, you could drown in this music. Yuck." But then, over the course of a few weeks of rehearsals, that morphed into "Yes, you could drown in this music. It's amazing!" I love music that just envelopes me completely that way. That said, not all Mahler is like that. There are bright, sparkling movements as well. Have you listened to the 1st symphony yet, and if so, how did you like it?

And Xaltotun, how was your Mahler 2 concert?


----------



## mmsbls

Sid James said:


> :lol:
> 
> I myself am not a Mahlerite, but I do enjoy his music from time to time. Earlier this year, caught his 4th live in concert (it's my fav, esp. that vocal solo in the final movt.), and hope to do the same with his utterly depressing 9th, & may well even squeeze in the _Adagio_ of the 10th (which is more up my alley, less out and out gloomy, imho & I love those still startling 9 note clusters)...





FrankieP said:


> The more I listen to it (the 9th), the more I believe that it's another of Mahler's journeys (like the 2nd) from dark into light - people often describe the last movement as one of the most depressing pieces of music they've ever heard, but I just find the treatment of his amazing tune so absolutely glorious (the views back to older Viennese styles - the turn motif - D-flat - etc) that I now see it as a genuinely positive movement. However I suppose you could argue that the fact that this glorious chorale-like tune is juxtaposed with possibly the bleakest texture heard in all Mahler - that contrabassoon rising up (now in C-sharp minor) against the floating, high violin countermelody - puts a strange perspective on the 'positiveness' (or so I see it) of the main theme? But anyway, I also see the very ending as positive - if, as so many people have said, that Mahler's describing slipping away peacefully into death, then it's a pretty good way to go!
> 
> That's a pretty nonsensical statement (i tend to ramble when I get onto Mahler), sorry, but AHHH I LOVE IT!!!


I've seen another post on a different thread where Sid mentioned how depressing Mahler's 9th is. I actually agree with FrankieP. My reaction is almost identical to his. I think the last movement is beautiful and makes me think of a peaceful serene place where everything is as it should be. I've also thought of Mahler's symphonies as journeys so I understand FrankieP's sentiment here.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

A review of Jansons' perfomance of Mahler's 8th with BRSO:
http://operatraveller.wordpress.com/tag/christine-brewer/


----------



## DavidMahler

I have over 600 Mahler CDs. I can't list them all


----------



## Manok

Addicted to Mahler... no, but I used to be and still listen to him a good deal when I have the time .


----------



## peeyaj

It's a pity Mahler didn't start a religion. If he did, he would be filthy rich nowadays.


----------



## Mahler7

christmashtn said:


> Dear Mahler7: What you speak of I do find quite extrordinary and rare. There is no way I would have gone on to love Mahler, had it not been for absorbing all the key works of Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Tchaikovsly etc.


thank you for sharing your story with me. perhaps it is that appreciating the works of the predecessors, one can understand the works of Mahler on a deeper level. Or perhaps it just leads to a completely different level of understanding each just as miraculous in their own way.


----------



## wiganwarrior

mmsbls said:


> I've seen another post on a different thread where Sid mentioned how depressing Mahler's 9th is. I actually agree with FrankieP. My reaction is almost identical to his. I think the last movement is beautiful and makes me think of a peaceful serene place where everything is as it should be. I've also thought of Mahler's symphonies as journeys so I understand FrankieP's sentiment here.


I was introduced to Mahler by a friend who was a music critic when I was 15 (some 40 years ago). I understand the "swimming through treacle" sentiments which have been expressed by many people. When, at 16, I read Henry Louis de la Grange's biography on Mahler (a recommended read for any Mahlerian or potential Mahlerian) I was struck by something he wrote, I believe, in the Introduction. Unfortunately, I don't still have the book so a precis rather than a direct quote will have to do. It was along the lines that if an alien came to earth & wanted to understand everything about human beings, he would do no better than to listen to Mahler.I wholeheartedly agree. Mahler's music, for me, contains every aspect of the human condition - the whole range of human emotion. The treacle, I believe, comes from his juxtaposition of so many different emotions within the same mix, often at the same time (the bittersweetness of love in the 10th symphony for example). Mahler's music is always a journey (oFten from darkness into light) and, more often, a struggle. Human emotion is a complex mix and Mahler often throws everything in together. If we can appreciate this, we can appreciate Mahler!


----------



## christmashtn

*Ormandy/Philly Mahler 2 Was Issued On CD In Japan!*



World Violist said:


> I think the Shostakovich fans need more therapy... and I'm afraid I may soon fall into that category as well sooner or later...
> 
> I'm not so accomplished a Mahler collector as some others; the only complete set I have is Bernstein's on Sony. Some of my favorites of the lot, actually, are in there, and it was my second Mahler recording (my first being Rattle's 10th with Berlin).
> 
> Others I have...
> Chailly in 3, 8, 9
> Mitropoulos in 1, 6 (WDR), 8
> Mengelberg in 4
> Walter in 1 (Columbia), 5, 9 (both of them)
> Solti in 2, 8 (neither of which I really like)
> Ozawa in 2 (the festival orchestra one), 8 (one of the best IMO)
> MTT in 2, 3, 7
> Zander in 6
> Barbirolli in 5, 6, 9
> Bernstein DG in 1, 2, 5
> Tennstedt in 1, 2
> Ormandy in 2, 10
> Rattle in 10 (Berlin)
> Horenstein in 3, 6 (a joke)
> Reiner in 4, Das Lied
> Abbado in 1 (Chicago, I think...)
> Shaw in 8
> 
> As for favorites...
> 1- Bernstein/Concertgebouw (still not the best it could be, I don't think...)
> 2- Ormandy/Philadelphia, hands down. Shame it never made it to CD. (second place goes to Bernstein/NYPO on Sony)
> 3- Bernstein/NYPO/Sony
> 4- Mengelberg/Concergebouw
> 5- Barbirolli/Phiharmonia
> 6- Weird thing about this piece is that I really can't find a favorite yet. It seems each one has its weird little quirks. If pressed I would have to say Mitropoulos/WDR, but Barbirolli comes in close behind.
> 7- I can't quite get my head around this piece. It's insane. Bernstein/NYPO/Sony seems very good though. I'll look at some others.
> 8- Ozawa/BSO
> 9- I'm gonna wait a bit on this, I might actually get a really good slower-tempo one soon (Chailly sometimes sounds a bit too saggy in the last movement, the others are too fast). I'm looking at Bernstein's only collaboration with the Berlin Philharmonic on that one. A live concert, said to be the single most intense Mahler 9th ever recorded. Finale at about 26 minutes or so; sounds about right.
> 10- ... no. Adagio only: Bernstein/NYPO. I don't trust the rest of the symphony.
> Das Lied- Reiner/Chicago, owing to it STILL being my only Das Lied after some time over a whole year of collecting Mahler works. It's seriously that good. Mahler fans who don't have this owe it to themselves to get it. Hear it at least. Then you'll want to get it.


The Ormandy/Philly Mahler 2nd has been issued on CD in Japan.


----------



## agoukass

I have the following Mahler recordings. Don't know if I'm addicted or not, but I do like his music.

Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9; Des Knaben Wunderhorn (von Otter; Quasthoff) 
Barbirolli / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphony No. 9 
Bernstein / Concertgebouw Orchestra: Symphony No. 1 
Bernstein / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphony No. 9 
Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra: Symphonies Nos. 1-9; Adagio from 10; Kindertotenlieder (Norman)
Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra: Symphonies Nos. 1-9; Adagio from 10 (Philips) 
Rattle / CBSO: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8; Das Klagende Lied; Das Lied von der Erde (Seiffert, Hampson) 
Rattle / Bournemouth: Symphony No. 10 

I have lieder recordings with Baker and Flagstad, too.


----------



## Dimace

agoukass said:


> I have the following Mahler recordings. Don't know if I'm addicted or not, but I do like his music.
> 
> Abbado / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9; Des Knaben Wunderhorn (von Otter; Quasthoff)
> Barbirolli / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphony No. 9
> Bernstein / Concertgebouw Orchestra: Symphony No. 1
> Bernstein / Berlin Philharmonic: Symphony No. 9
> Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra: Symphonies Nos. 1-9; Adagio from 10; Kindertotenlieder (Norman)
> Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra: Symphonies Nos. 1-9; Adagio from 10 (Philips)
> Rattle / CBSO: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8; Das Klagende Lied; Das Lied von der Erde (Seiffert, Hampson)
> Rattle / Bournemouth: Symphony No. 10
> 
> I have lieder recordings with Baker and Flagstad, too.


Exactly so I like it! Very nice! Put to your collection a little bit of *Abravanel * and *Jansons *and you are like a dream.


----------



## Over the Rainbow

I have as 3 Complete Symphonies sets







A fascinating one the voices are not at the same level of the other recordings.







solid, the most reliable, no weak points but we can find better individually







A very good complete set from Abbado last period







I think a lot of person knows this one better than me so ...

Second page the individual version


----------



## Over the Rainbow

And now the individuel version, the first one is in the list above..
Boulez an outstanding version, *as are the other ones below*
View attachment 109335

View attachment 109336

View attachment 109337


I am very surprised that nobody speaks about NEUMANN with CPO or better with Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

Thanks


----------



## DavidA

I am becoming a late 'convert' to Mahler. I obtained Kubelik's set as part of a box and have admired his utterly sane and musical way with the symphonies. To me Mahler should not be over-egged as there is enough 'egg' in it already. Play it reasonably straight and you have what Mahler probably wanted


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

Mahler 3rd is one of my all time favorites, had a love hate relation with this symphony going back to early sixties when as a young man I attended a live performance of this symphony with Houston Symphony orchestra conducted by its principal conductor Sir John Barbirolli, I was not ready for Mahler and the performance just dragged on and on, I yawned and yawned but could not get up and leave because of my seat location, the work eventually ended and I was relieved.

My next brush with M3 was some 20 years later, this time a broadcast on our local FM station, it was a performance conducted by Jascha Horenstein, the station used high quality Ampex tapes for this playback, this time my reaction was entirely different, the last movement, Langsam, was emotionally one of the most powerful pieces of music that I experienced in my life, clearly for me Mahler had arrived in its full glory.
In my record collection I have good many M3’s, many vinyl’s including Haitink/Concertgebouw but I no longer listen to vinyl because of the surface noise , many on CD and 3 SACD’s.

To me the last movement of M3, Langsam, is emotionally one of the most powerful pieces of music written by any composer, strangely I find the last movement of Robert Schumann Fantasy in C, Langsam, an equally powerful emotional work, Murray Perahia is one of the few pianists able to convey the power of this movement.


----------



## flamencosketches

My name is Flamenco and I'm a Mahlerholic-- wait. 

I tried to resist, but... yeah. I'm sure you all know the drill. 

The only ones I've heard are the fourth, first, second, and eighth. My preferences are in that order, eighth being a distant last, though I still recognize it as a great work. Mahler was a master craftsman, and decades ahead of his time. He presaged the Postmodern, and brought the late Romantic to its apex. He was a hell of a melodist. He knew his way around a motive, but didn't obsessively dwell on his themes like say Brahms. All in all, I really like his music. I joined the hive.

I have a lot of reading to do in this thread, and a lot of listening to do as well. My next goal is to get a box set of the complete symphonies. I am strongly leaning toward Kubelik as I have preferred his account of every symphony that I've sampled. (Others I like are Bernstein and Reiner in the 4th). 

I can only take so much Mahler. A symphony every other day, or once a week, otherwise it starts to get stale, a lot more quickly than is the case with other composers, for some reason. 

A total 180 from my attitude on Mahler about a month ago


----------



## Littlephrase

flamencosketches said:


> My name is Flamenco and I'm a Mahlerholic-- wait.
> 
> I tried to resist, but... yeah. I'm sure you all know the drill.
> 
> The only ones I've heard are the fourth, first, second, and eighth. My preferences are in that order, eighth being a distant last, though I still recognize it as a great work. Mahler was a master craftsman, and decades ahead of his time. He presaged the Postmodern, and brought the late Romantic to its apex. He was a hell of a melodist. He knew his way around a motive, but didn't obsessively dwell on his themes like say Brahms. All in all, I really like his music. I joined the hive.
> 
> I have a lot of reading to do in this thread, and a lot of listening to do as well. My next goal is to get a box set of the complete symphonies. I am strongly leaning toward Kubelik as I have preferred his account of every symphony that I've sampled. (Others I like are Bernstein and Reiner in the 4th).
> 
> I can only take so much Mahler. A symphony every other day, or once a week, otherwise it starts to get stale, a lot more quickly than is the case with other composers, for some reason.
> 
> A total 180 from my attitude on Mahler about a month ago


Welcome to the Mahlerian hive! :tiphat:

The best of Mahler is still ahead of you, methinks! The Ninth, Das Lied von Der Erde, the Sixth, and the Third all contain some of his very best music. But who am I kidding, it's all great! Just pace yourself. It's overwhelming stuff.


----------



## flamencosketches

I'm listening to the Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen for the first time. The second song "Ging heut morgen ubers Feld", which he would recycle for the first symphony. These melodies are all incredible. Some of the most lyrical, joyful themes in all classical music. Another misconception about Mahler is that I always associated him with miserably dark and intense music, and there is that side to his music. Again I was quite a bit off.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ I'm amazed at your astonishing capacity to absorb new music quickly. Your comments often show that you really are absorbing it and not just listening! You obviously have a great gift as a listener.


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> ^^ I'm amazed at you astonishing capacity to absorb new music quickly. Your comments often show that you really are absorbing it and not just listening! You obviously have a great gift as a listener.


 I've been doing it all my life, spent a lot of my childhood in my dad's record store, etc. Being a musician probably helps a bit too.

But that's a great compliment, especially as I am new to classical music in the past few months (hence the voracity). Thanks!

Collector that I am, it pains me that I have to keep listening to these great symphonies on Youtube. I just got paid, so I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a set today. Probably the Kubelik on DG, though some others are still in consideration...

... does anyone have an opinion on the Abbado set on DG? I like the bits and pieces I heard, and I like that it is so much cheaper than any other set I've been looking at


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few Mahler sets, including the Abbado one. What will suit you might depend a lot on how you like your Mahler (there do seem to be very strong individual differences). The first Bernstein set in its current remastered form is good and so is the Abbado. The Tennstedt has good things in it as does the Kubelik. Some of the Solti's are good. The Boulez and Gielen sets are excellent (and possibly best choices for a set). But, when I look at which recordings I listen to most regularly of each symphony, it seems to me that they are not parts of sets or are are stand-alone great performance in an often more average set. And, there again, no single set (even a self-assembled one) is going to be enough in the end so it might make sense at this stage to let price help to guide you.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ended up pulling the trigger on the Bernstein/NYPO on Sony Classical. I couldn't decide between my other options, so I decided to go for what I see as the classic of classics in Mahler, the recordings that introduced a generation to Mahler's music from the guy famous for putting Mahler on the map. Some here have recommended against it to me, saying he doesn't know when enough's enough. That may be so. But I like what I've heard of his Mahler, emotionally dense though it sometimes may be. I am usually pretty good at hearing the music over the interpretation, especially armed with a score... yeah. I'm excited to go through this set. As I mentioned I've only heard 4 of the symphonies. 

Plus it was cheap! Only a couple bucks more than the Abbado. So thank you Enthusiast for that "let price guide you" comment. Who knows how many more days or weeks I would have spent contemplating which one to get :lol: 

If it was cheaper, it would have been no contest, Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony. I think the Bernstein one is pretty far off but it's OK. I like hearing a variety of interpretations.


----------



## Rubens

Reviving this thread, in honor of my all time favorite composer!
Frankly, I'm curious, how can anyone not like Mahler?? Anti-Mahlerians, explain yourselves!


----------



## Flutter

Please don't put me in a Mahler phase, I want to be able to listen to other music!


----------



## jdec

Rubens said:


> Reviving this thread, in honor of my all time favorite composer!
> Frankly, I'm curious, how can anyone not like Mahler??* Anti-Mahlerians, explain yourselves!*


They will give you arguments which they think are valid.


----------



## flamencosketches

What Mahler symphonies are we addicted to at the moment? For me, it is No.2 in C minor and No.5 in C-sharp minor. The Resurrection symphony is just a massive achievement and a towering work of art. Mahler was speaking to several generations down the line with this music, and he wasn't just talking nonsense, there is some real intense spirituality here. I hear a lot of social history in this piece too. Very uplifting.

The next one I will explore is No.6. I still haven't heard 6, 7 or 9. I like all those that I have heard except for 3 and 8. Mahler is not someone I rate as a favorite (yet) but his music is always a huge joy to listen to, and one of the few composers I will gladly dedicate a whole hour and a half to listen to a full symphony.


----------



## starthrower

7 & 8 lately. I think no.8 is fantastic and it's too bad so many mention it as their least favorite. I don't listen to Bernstein for 8. I like Boulez, Tennstedt, Gielen on Sony, and Ozawa. And I plan on picking up the Kubelik. Probably the complete set.


----------



## flamencosketches

I love the Bernstein/NYPO cycle so far, but I almost wish I had gotten the Kubelik instead. It was so much more expensive though. In any case, I believe it shall be my next cycle, if and when I'm ready to make that move. I would recommend you go for the whole set, as I love everything off it that I've heard. I have not however heard his 8th.

I also love what I've heard of the Bertini cycle. Any fans of his here?

I agree that the 8th is a good symphony, and a massive achievement. It just doesn't really jive with me on an emotional level, and I tend to prefer Mahler when he employs a bit more moderation. The 2nd symphony is a phenomenal example of how to write a choral symphony under restraint, and still produce an extremely powerful effect. When the chorus finally comes in in the 5th movement... that ultra-soft singing kills me every time.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I love the Bernstein/NYPO cycle so far, but I almost wish I had gotten the Kubelik instead. It was so much more expensive though. In any case, I believe it shall be my next cycle, if and when I'm ready to make that move. I would recommend you go for the whole set, as I love everything off it that I've heard. I have not however heard his 8th.
> 
> I also love what I've heard of the Bertini cycle. Any fans of his here?
> 
> I agree that the 8th is a good symphony, and a massive achievement. It just doesn't really jive with me on an emotional level, and I tend to prefer Mahler when he employs a bit more moderation. The 2nd symphony is a phenomenal example of how to write a choral symphony under restraint, and still produce an extremely powerful effect. When the chorus finally comes in in the 5th movement... that ultra-soft singing kills me every time.


That ultra soft choral singing can be heard in the 8th as well. Part 1 can be an ear full if you're not in the mood. But all of the symphonies have loads of great music among them. The Bernstein set is well worth having. I have all but 2 & 8 from the first set, plus the complete DG set. If you shop around the Kubelik set can be had for under 35. I've heard good things about Bertini but I haven't listened to any of them yet. The Gielen set is hard to beat for fidelity and great orchestra playing. I was lucky to buy it for only 20 dollars on sale at JCP Musik, otherwise I would have held off.


----------



## Becca

flamencosketches said:


> I agree that the 8th is a good symphony, and a massive achievement. It just doesn't really jive with me on an emotional level, and I tend to prefer Mahler when he employs a bit more moderation. The 2nd symphony is a phenomenal example of how to write a choral symphony under restraint, and still produce an extremely powerful effect. When the chorus finally comes in in the 5th movement... that ultra-soft singing kills me every time.


The difficulty for a choir in the 2nd is that they have to sit there forever then, when they do come in, it is a cappella so they had better be right because there is no hiding behind a Mahlerian orchestra.

As to the 8th and quiet singing (for a while!)...


----------



## Rubens

I have a rather short attention span. I am usually unable to sit still for a long time. Only a few great movies and plays manage to keep my attention for their whole duration. In terms of music, it's even worse. I can usually only listen to short excerpts before my attention drifts away. Mahler is the one exception. There is something about his works that is akin to great movies and plays. Maybe it is the unsurpassed narrative quality? I'm not too much into analysis. But Mahler's music does not require analysis to be enjoyed, despite its complexity. Another unique quality!


----------



## flamencosketches

Becca said:


> The difficulty for a choir in the 2nd is that they have to sit there forever then, when they do come in, it is a cappella so they had better be right because there is no hiding behind a Mahlerian orchestra.
> 
> As to the 8th and quiet singing (for a while!)...


Really enjoying this performance. Kind of a similar ending to the 2nd, no? I like Rattle's conducting here. Is his Mahler cycle on Warner worthwhile at all? It's another one I was slightly drawn to out of cheapness 

In any case, I'm sure I'll return to the 8th. I bet many of us can agree that alongside the 3rd, it's probably among his more difficult symphonies, no? I'm working through them chronologically.

That does sound difficult :lol: Choirs probably hate that one. Waiting an hour before you can even sing a note... talk about boring.


----------



## Becca

Rattle's CBSO cycle is mixed, as with every other conductor. There are winners and also-rans which is why I am so strongly against the idea of buying cycles. Do note that in some cases he has done more than one recording of some of the symphonies. Many claim his Birmingham 2nd is one of the best but I have never been convinced by his approach. His 8th is very good (but this NYOGB performance is better) as is his Berlin 9th and 10th. I think a recent Berlin 6th is good & better than the Birmingham (but I would choose either Barbirolli/Proms/Testament or Sanderling/St. Petersburg) etc., etc.!

From a personal viewpoint, the 7th was one of the most difficult for me to grasp in its entirety.


----------



## flamencosketches

Fair enough! As an obsessive music collector (not to the extent of some here, but nonetheless) there is an appeal to buying cycles, as you can often get a whole set for the price of two individual symphony CDs. Yes yes I hear you all say "that's what Spotify/streaming is for". That is just not my style. I like having the physical media, and I like not being dependent on having wifi to listen to music. 

Well, I appreciate your perspective, Becca, and in any case I will not be buying any Mahler cycles any time soon.


----------



## Becca

I will have to check in the DSM-5 to see if there is a subcategory of classical music collection OCD, probably with a sub-sub-category of cycle collectors


----------



## flamencosketches

Becca said:


> I will have to check in the DSM-5 to see if there is a subcategory of classical music collection OCD, probably with a sub-sub-category of cycle collectors


I'm certainly guilty of suffering from that affliction, if it exists :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

I like having lots of recordings of great works, just so long as they add something or tell me a slightly different truth about the piece, and sets by conductors who have something to say about Mahler can be a cheap option. I am not sure that I acquired any of my "absolute but current" favourite Mahler recordings in sets - I purchased the "nearly a set" Jansons, Boulez and Gielen Mahler that I have separately and one by one - but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy dipping into the Kubelik set or the Neumann or the Berstein or the Abbado or ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, I have been on a bender over the past month or so. I just yesterday got done listening to the entire Mahler symphonies and Lieder in chronological order over a couple of weeks, and now I think I might have to do it again... :lol: I don't regret the time spent one bit. I have gained much insight about some of this music, especially the 3rd (which I never liked before, and now think is amazing), the 4th (which I always liked but now I hear it differently), the 7th (ditto), the 8th (which I am still working on appreciating) and the 9th (an absolutely amazing work...)...

I see some discussion about the Naxos Mahler cycle in the earlier pages of this ancient thread. It seems most were dismissive then. I'm wondering if public opinion has come around at all since then. I am listening to the Michael Halász/Polish National RSO recording of Mahler's 1st and I think it sounds great!










I really do think this is a great performance. Any opinions on other entries in the cycle?

I also picked up the Antoni Wit Mahler 8th. I'm on a mission to finally enjoy this massive symphony and will buy whatever recordings I need to get me there... :lol: ... anyway, I listened to the Veni Creator Spiritus from that recording yesterday and it blew me away, so much clarity. I have heard Solti, Bernstein, and Haitink in this work in the past and I don't think any of them got it quite right, though Solti delivered a great performance; I just don't quite know if it's what Mahler intended. (Who am I to say that about a great conductor.)

I can't be the only one addicted to Mahler lately...?

@Becca, if you're reading this, I've come around to your opinion re: Mahler cycles. It really is better listening to different conductors for the different symphonies than full cycles. But I'll be damned if the Bernstein/NYPO cycle doesn't come close to nailing each one of the symphonies in its own way. I wouldn't have had it any other way, getting into Mahler for the first time. Now that I know all of the symphonies, it's been extremely rewarding hearing other recordings.


----------



## starthrower

At this point of my listening journey I can say without a doubt that I hold the Mahler symphonies in highest esteem. If I could only listen to one composer's symphonies, Mahler wins by a long shot. I wouldn't worry about opinions on conductors or recordings. If it sounds good to you that's all that matters. Naxos has their hits and misses like any other label, but they do have an incredible catalog of fine recordings including many re-issues from now defunct labels. There are members here who love or hate Boulez, Ozawa, Rattle, etc. Who's right or wrong?


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> At this point of my listening journey I can say without a doubt that I hold the Mahler symphonies in highest esteem. If I could only listen to one composer's symphonies, Mahler wins by a long shot. I wouldn't worry about opinions on conductors or recordings. If it sounds good to you that's all that matters. Naxos has their hits and misses like any other label, but they do have an incredible catalog of fine recordings including many re-issues from now defunct labels. There are members here who love or hate Boulez, Ozawa, Rattle, etc. Who's right or wrong?


Incidentally, Boulez and Rattle are two conductors that I really want to explore further in Mahler. They may represent opposite extremes of interpretation, the incisive and streamlined on one hand, the rich and emotional on the other, to generalize. I'm less interested in Ozawa at the moment, though I do want to hear his Mahler recordings with the Saito Kinen Orchestra.

I agree that Mahler's is my favorite symphonic cycle by a pretty wide margin. The only one I MIGHT choose over his on a desert island is Haydn's, for sheer quantity (and relative consistency). Sorry, Beethoven fans. My love for Beethoven's symphonies is more capricious.


----------



## mbhaub

There's another Mahler set that rarely gets mentioned that I think any Mahlerite should at least give a listen. It's a collection of broadcasts from the New York Philharmonic - Mahler's orchestra - and not a Bernstein in the entire set. The sound quality is obviously not up to modern standards, but there's not a dud performance in the entire box. Many of them were performed before the so-called critical editions were published, and it's also apparent that the orchestra of 60-80 years ago wasn't as familiar with the music as they are today. You can still get it through Amazon and other places. But if you're really into Mahler, give it a hearing!

Barbirolli M1, M9
Mehta M2
Boulez M3
Solti M4
Tennstedt M5
Mitropoulos M6, M10
Kubelik M7
Stokowski M8
Walter DLVDE
Steinberg Songs of a Wayfarer


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Well, I have been on a bender over the past month or so. I just yesterday got done listening to the entire Mahler symphonies and Lieder in chronological order over a couple of weeks, and now I think I might have to do it again... :lol: I don't regret the time spent one bit. I have gained much insight about some of this music, especially the 3rd (which I never liked before, and now think is amazing), the 4th (which I always liked but now I hear it differently), the 7th (ditto), the 8th (which I am still working on appreciating) and the 9th (an absolutely amazing work...)...
> 
> I see some discussion about the Naxos Mahler cycle in the earlier pages of this ancient thread. It seems most were dismissive then. I'm wondering if public opinion has come around at all since then. I am listening to the Michael Halász/Polish National RSO recording of Mahler's 1st and I think it sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think this is a great performance. Any opinions on other entries in the cycle?
> .


Strangely enough I asked others about the same cycle some years back
I now have it and it's a decent cycle but some performances are better than others. Personally I rate the 5th, 3rd and 7th highly and there's decent performances of most of the others but the 9th is uncompetitive, for me. I do not share your enthusiasm for the recording of the 1st Symphony though, the finale in particular lacks any sparkle. I have silly amounts of Mahler 1sts and Halasz would struggle to get in my top 50, tbh, but it's not bad just serviceable. Like Becca has said, whilst cycles are great to introduce people to Mahler's symphonoes I echo that single discs are the way forward with Gustav.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Incidentally, Boulez and Rattle are two conductors that I really want to explore further in Mahler. They may represent opposite extremes of interpretation, the incisive and streamlined on one hand, the rich and emotional on the other, to generalize. I'm less interested in Ozawa at the moment, though I do want to hear his Mahler recordings with the Saito Kinen Orchestra.


The Rattle set is very inexpensive. For Boulez I'd at least give No. 6 a listen. And I like his 8th. I think I'm going to get the remastered Sony Bernstein set. I can't see spending more money to complete my older single CD set.


----------



## Heck148

starthrower said:


> The Rattle set is very inexpensive. For Boulez I'd at least give No. 6 a listen. And I like his 8th. I think I'm going to get the remastered Sony Bernstein set. I can't see spending more money to complete my older single CD set.


the Boulez/CSO M9 is outstanding...one of the very best


----------



## jimsumner

mbhaub said:


> There's another Mahler set that rarely gets mentioned that I think any Mahlerite should at least give a listen. It's a collection of broadcasts from the New York Philharmonic - Mahler's orchestra - and not a Bernstein in the entire set. The sound quality is obviously not up to modern standards, but there's not a dud performance in the entire box. Many of them were performed before the so-called critical editions were published, and it's also apparent that the orchestra of 60-80 years ago wasn't as familiar with the music as they are today. You can still get it through Amazon and other places. But if you're really into Mahler, give it a hearing!
> 
> Barbirolli M1, M9
> Mehta M2
> Boulez M3
> Solti M4
> Tennstedt M5
> Mitropoulos M6, M10
> Kubelik M7
> Stokowski M8
> Walter DLVDE
> Steinberg Songs of a Wayfarer
> 
> View attachment 125830


Pretty tough to find this at a reasonable price. There's a used copy on Amazon for $141 plus s&h.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I wonder if the Mitropoulos Mahler 6 included is this same recording:










I have been eyeing it as it's cheap and Mitropoulos seems to have been quite the important Mahlerian conductor historically speaking, a huge influence on Lenny Bernstein, etc. I am still looking to really fall in love with the 6th symphony. As it stands, frankly, I consider it one of his weaker symphonies, though I know I am probably in the wrong here.


----------



## Woodduck

flamencosketches said:


> ^I wonder if the Mitropoulos Mahler 6 included is this same recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing it as it's cheap and Mitropoulos seems to have been quite the important Mahlerian conductor historically speaking, a huge influence on Lenny Bernstein, etc. I am still looking to really fall in love with the 6th symphony. As it stands, frankly, *I consider it one of his weaker symphonies,* though I know I am probably in the wrong here.


I think it's one of Mahler's strongest. But I'm not a Mahlerian, generally, so you can ignore me. And I'll never say I told you so.


----------



## Larkenfield

I came to the mahler sixth late after spending a great deal of time absorbing one, two, three, four, five and nine. Eight is still a work in progress to find a satisfying recording. I believe it helps to spend time with these other symphonies before moving onto the sixth and seventh because I feel they’re more intense, dense and complex—but for me, perhaps Mahler at the full height of his power... Listen to the force that the sixth starts off with: it’s like a steamroller starting up, and perhaps six and seven are a little bit more mystifying as to the meaning of their deeper nature. But I found them very rewarding and those are the two that I come back to the most since I feel that I’ve absorbed everything else with great satisfaction and enjoyment... I believe Dimitri Mitropoulos is well worth hearing, that he was a true Mahlerian. The problem for some is that he was pre-stereo and some listeners don’t care for vintage recordings. So he falls within the less popular era of classical recordings that were mono. Nevertheless, I feel that he understood the sixth because he plays the order of the middle two movements according to Mahler’s final published score and he was actively playing Mahler after the war going into the 1950s and 1960s before Leonard Bernstein truly put Mahler on map and created a momentum of interest that is still continuing to today. I believe DM is historically important in playing Mahler. There’s a richness to six and seven that can keep the listener coming back with great interest. But I believe that sometimes it takes time to be ready for them.


----------



## flamencosketches

Larkenfield said:


> I came to the mahler sixth late after spending a great deal of time absorbing one, two, three, four, five and nine. Eight is still a work in progress to find a satisfying recording. I believe it helps to spend time with these other symphonies before moving onto the sixth and seventh because I feel they're more intense, dense and complex-but for me, perhaps Mahler at the full height of his power... Listen to the force that the sixth starts off with: it's like a steamroller starting up, and perhaps six and seven are a little bit more mystifying as to the meaning of their deeper nature. But I found them very rewarding and those are the two that I come back to the most since I feel that I've absorbed everything else with great satisfactions and enjoyment... I believe Dimitri Mitropoulos is well worth hearing, that he was a true Mahlerian. The problem for some is that he was pre-stereo and some listeners don't care for vintage recordings. So he falls within the less popular era of classical recordings that were mono. Nevertheless, I feel that he understood the sixth because he plays the order of the middle two movements according to Mahler's final published score and he was actively playing Mahler after the war going into the 1950s and 1960s before Leonard Bernstein truly put Mahler on map and created a momentum of interest that is still continuing to today. I believe DM is historically important in playing Mahler. There's a richness to six and seven that can keep the listener coming back with great interest. But I believe that sometimes it takes time to be ready for them.


I love 7. That is one that made sense on the first listen. It's just 6 and 8 that I still find quite difficult at this stage. But my opinion on 6 goes back and forth.

Mono or not, what I heard of the Mitropoulos sounds great, I think I will be getting this one.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ^I wonder if the Mitropoulos Mahler 6 included is this same recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing it as it's cheap and Mitropoulos seems to have been quite the important Mahlerian conductor historically speaking, a huge influence on Lenny Bernstein, etc. I am still looking to really fall in love with the 6th symphony. As it stands, frankly, I consider it one of his weaker symphonies, though I know I am probably in the wrong here.


That's an extraordinary performance ... if you haven't bought it yet do so now! There are quite a few other performances that do the work justice (including the Vienna Bernstein - a grim but unforgettable experience - Jansons' LSO-Live, Gielen, Thomas Sanderling and Currentzis) and then there is the Barbirolli, which is a great performance (IMO) but quite different (a bit slow, for example). It is a sign of the work's greatness that it can respond well to a number of different approaches.


----------



## Kiki

I've got the Mitropoulos 1955.OCT.04 #6 recording on Memories Reverence instead (coupled with #1, 5 & 9). He was able create tension with ease, and he also let the music breath without being slow. Quite remarkable.

There's also a Mitropoulos #6 dated 1959.AUG.31 on IMG Artist's Great Conductors of the 20th Century series. Slower, but much better sound.


----------



## NLAdriaan

For a highly recommendable recent Mahler 6, including HD images, please take a look and listen to Abbado and his Lucerne orchestra. There is a bluray set available of Symphonies 1-7, through the link above.

As to Mahler 8, I can add that this it is a dish best served live. Never has a recorded version moved me as much as a live performance of Mahler 8. But if a live concert is not available in a theatre nearby, I would recommend Chailly in his RCO cycle and Boulez in his DG cycle. Both are very worthwile throughout their cycles and both offer a transparant view, without too much drama.


----------



## NLAdriaan

PS: a surprisingly subtle/sensitive Mahler 8 from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw earlier this year, but not with the RCO. Beuatifully played and the closest to being there!


----------



## flamencosketches

The local symphony is doing Mahler’s 8th next month. Going to try and make it.


----------

